# Dirt- oder Pumptrackladies?!



## Eyecatcher (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
Wollte mich mal umhören, ob es noch ein paar Mädels gibt die regelmäßig dirten oder Pumptrack fahren gehen. Habe so das Gefühl, dass in diesem Bereich noch weniger Ladies unterwegs sind...

Bin zur Zeit viel in der Halle 5 in Mainz unterwegs und würde mich freuen auch mal mit anderen Mädels zu fahren.

Liebe Grüße
Stephie


----------



## Schnitte (18. Dezember 2012)

Pumptrack und 4x fahre ich regelmäßig
Dirt...naja eher weniger. nachdem die Jungs in meinem Verein entschieden haben, dass die Dirts nicht lang genug waren und somit dann einfach mal 5m dran gehauen wurden, klappt das mit dem dirten nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (18. Dezember 2012)

Dirt und Slopestyle: Nix für Frauen?


----------



## Eyecatcher (18. Dezember 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Thread!

Ich hoffe es finden sich mal ein paar Mädels die Lust haben mit mir ins Foampit zu springen, hab gestern meine ersten Versuche gemacht. Echt spaßig!


----------



## Schnitte (18. Dezember 2012)

orrr ihr habt ein Foampit  da kann man nur neidisch werden


----------



## tokay20 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte mal Lust! Und Mainz ist auch um die Ecke, also sag mal Bescheid wenn du wieder hin gehst!


----------



## Eyecatcher (27. Dezember 2012)

Ok mach ich, leider haben die ja die Woch nicht wirklich offen. Vielleicht aber am WE, dann würd ich mich nochmal melden.


----------



## MirkoR (27. Dezember 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> orrr ihr habt ein Foampit  da kann man nur neidisch werden



Hier ist die Schnitzelgrube!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMruYB8nScI


----------



## Lorena28 (31. August 2015)

Eyecatcher schrieb:


> Ok mach ich, leider haben die ja die Woch nicht wirklich offen. Vielleicht aber am WE, dann würd ich mich nochmal melden.


 

Ist schon ein paar Jährchen her, fahre immer auf den Gammeltrails, also sagt jetzt niemandem was  Aber da in der Umgebung 
ziemlich am anfang haha


----------

